# Server bootet nicht mehr von /dev/sda2



## Feanwulf (12. Dez. 2012)

Hallo,

ich habe mich seit gestern versucht nach Anleitung das Softwareraid in meinem Hetzner RootServer einzubinden, da bin ich gescheitert: Das System wollte einfach nicht mehr booten.

Ich habe dann anhand der Anleitung unter Grub2-Bootloader mittels Linux-Boot-CD reparieren > Rootz.de

hinbekommen, dass mein Server wieder startet.

Dachte ich mir ich versuche es erneut und schaue woran liegt es. Ich hatte noch ext3 als Filesystem und habe daher eine Umstellung auf ext4 durchgeführt. Das scheint auch soweit geklappt zu haben:

Über das Rescuesystem komme ich noch an die Festplatte ran!

Ausgabe von blkid:

```
/dev/loop0: UUID="071aa350-e8cf-40da-bb59-5287003a0451" TYPE="ext2"
/dev/sda1: UUID="c212dad7-5d9d-4db7-a425-d56d7ce04f6d" TYPE="swap"
/dev/sda2: UUID="263f9946-3786-4954-8b91-d888b4206364" TYPE="ext4"
/dev/sdb1: UUID="7710c26b-ef00-e7f0-2743-11ba5b53a7a7" LABEL="rescue:0" TYPE="linux_raid_member"
/dev/sdb2: UUID="d47d1db7-49c7-87c2-b1a0-22d4976c2151" LABEL="rescue:1" TYPE="linux_raid_member"
/dev/md0: UUID="fe496a6b-125e-4628-a1cd-62e37272415f" SEC_TYPE="ext2" TYPE="ext3"
/dev/md1: UUID="3c144fbb-4b34-4b73-a168-c6a90035db22" TYPE="ext4"
```
In meiner fstab habe ich folgendes stehen:

```
proc /proc proc defaults 0 0
none /dev/pts devpts gid=5,mode=620 0 0
#/dev/sda1 none swap sw 0 0
UUID=c212dad7-5d9d-4db7-a425-d56d7ce04f6d none swap sw 0 0
#/dev/sda2 / ext4 defaults,usrquota,grpquota 0 0
UUID=263f9946-3786-4954-8b91-d888b4206364 / ext4 defaults,usrquota,grpquota 0 0
```
Aktuell will ich nur meine /dev/sda2 Partition wieder zum booten benutzen und erst mal das das System wieder startet - Kann mir damit jemand helfen - ich habe nun das ganze google ;-) leergesaugt und finde da nicht den richtigen Ansatz.

ich habe keine eigene BOOT Partition und habe GRUB2 auf dem System. Welche Informationen wären weiterhin notwendig, aus dem schlamassel rauszukommen?



Vielleicht noch folgender Hinweis wenn ich grub-install ausführe:

```
rescue:~# grub-install /dev/sda2
/usr/sbin/grub-setup: warn: Attempting to install GRUB to a partition instead of the MBR.  This is a BAD idea..
/usr/sbin/grub-setup: warn: Embedding is not possible.  GRUB can only be installed in this setup by using blocklists.  However, blocklists are UNRELIABLE and their use is discouraged..
/usr/sbin/grub-setup: error: if you really want blocklists, use --force.
```


----------



## Feanwulf (12. Dez. 2012)

Habe es dann doch irgendwie hinbekommen.

Nachdem ich die QUOTA Einträge aus der fstab entfernt habe ist der Server auch hochgefahren - ich schätze da ist wohl irgendwie der Prozess hängen geblieben.


----------



## Brainfood (13. Dez. 2012)

ehm ich betreibe zwar Debian auf SPARC64 Kisten, wo SILO zum Einsatz kommt, sollte aber bei GRUB/LILO ähnlich sein ...

zunächst erstelle dir immer als erste eine /boot Partition, SPARC bedingt verwende ich dabei ext2
als zweite Partition dann md0, die eigentliche / (root) Partition mit ext4
und der kleine REST der Festplatte wird immer als software-raid loser SWAP verwendet

die /etc/fstab sieht dann so aus:


```
# <file system> <mount point>   <type>  <options>       <dump>  <pass>
proc            /proc           proc    defaults        0       0
# system
/dev/md0		/			ext4		errors=remount-ro,usrjquota=aquota.user,grpjquota=aquota.group,jqfmt=vfsv0	0 1
# boot
/dev/sda1		/boot			ext2		defaults			0 2
# backup
/dev/sdc2		/var/backups		btrfs		defaults			0 2
# swap
/dev/sdd1		none			swap		sw				0 0
#
# EOF
```
wie du unschwer erkennen kannst, zum erfolgen Betrieb darfst du keine UUIDs verwenden ...

kurz in Schritte zusammengefasst:

1. MBR kein GPT verwenden
2. 300 MB große /boot (sda1) verwenden
3. /boot auf allen Festplatten als aktiv markieren
4. md0 ist / (md0)
5. swap immer am Ende
6. UUID durch reguläre Ausdrücke ersetzen
7. /boot je nach Festplattenanzahl syncen (dd if=/dev/sda1 of=/dev/sdb1)
8. MBR syncen (SPARC bedingt dd if=/dev/sda of=/dev/sdb count=1 bs=2048)
bei i386/amd64 Kisten reicht wohl ein bs=512 count=1 zum kopieren des MBR (inklusive Partitiontabelle/Boot_Loader/MBR-Signatur)

oder siehe http://www.ipfrog.de und suche nach "*Debian 6 Sparc64 - kleine Optimierungen Teil 4 - Software Raid*"


----------



## Feanwulf (14. Dez. 2012)

Hi,

danke für den tip mit der eigenen Boot Partition - da müsste ich aber die vorhandene Festplatte wohl erst etwas verkleinern und die boot Partitiond ann erstellen - muss ich mal schauen ob im rescue System ein gparted drauf ist damit das klappt!


----------



## mrairbrush (30. Dez. 2012)

Leider funktioniert das nicht schon beim ersten Befehl kommt Canot create regular file.


----------

